# Pocket Hole Machine



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

I made this years ago instead of spending 2 grand and built it in a weekend. Since then I had to rebuild the original cabinet which was partical board, the flood of 98 in the basement was 4 foot deep. And we don't live their any more....
























The cylinder that moves the drill spindel.
















Flow control valves to make sure the hold down cylinder activates first and releases last. A friend gave me the electric-air switch manifold.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks too involved for a simple guy like me. I prefer traditional joinery methods.












 









.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool machine, way to save a buck! :thumbsup:

Ive never done any PH joinery, I guess I'm old school also. 

I guess I could see a use for face frames.

What else?


----------



## disefyl (Apr 8, 2010)

Thats pretty slick. I am impressed.



mdntrdr said:


> Cool machine, way to save a buck! :thumbsup:
> 
> Ive never done any PH joinery, I guess I'm old school also.
> 
> ...


While I prefer more traditional joinery, I do often use pocket holes as a short cut - typically for face frames, but they are also useful anytime speed of construction is a concern.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I like that. I see the electrical switch on the front and the air solenoids inside. How do you activate the solenoid (cylinders)?


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll stick with my Kreg, but what you did is pretty dang awesome.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

The first pic. shows a little plywood flap just a above the electrical switch this is hand operated to engage the cylinders. Face frames is what this was built fore. A lot of cabinet shops use them....


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Pretty impressive machine.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I just bought the Foreman instead of trying to build something myself. It has made that money I spent on it back and plenty more. That was one of the better tools I purchased. $800 well spent.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I just bought the Foreman instead of trying to build something myself. It has made that money I spent on it back and plenty more. That was one of the better tools I purchased. $800 well spent.


 

I just took a look at it, the lever action looks pretty efficient.

I noticed the fence stops...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It is a pretty nice machine. I put it on a cart with wheels. I can put all my screws and clamps for pocket screw work on the cart and I have made a few outrigger tables so when I need to mill larger sheets of plywood I can do it by myself.

But to look inside the machine and see what components are really in there it makes you think "How can they really charge that much for this?" But after 1 year of use it has paid for itself and made it easier to put a pocket hole into something. It does have its limits and sometimes on weird shaped pcs I have to break out the manual jig to make the holes. I still don't think what is in the box is worth the money. But what the box can do certainly is.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

I know what you mean on some wood working tools. A band saw is one example, why try and build one, when like I did got a big old Walker Turner for one or two hundred , so long ago don't remember.


----------

